
YouTube’s algorithm is spreading a series of unfortunate far-right events - sbachman
https://www.thedrum.com/opinion/2019/05/14/youtube-s-algorithm-spreading-series-unfortunate-far-right-events
======
masonic
This site has the most obnoxious loginwall I've ever seen. I got two
paragraphs in, and it locked up completely.

~~~
clouddrover
You can use Reader View in Firefox to read the article.

